# Rose Petals!



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Here is Audrey buried in our anniversary rose petals! Looks like she feels like a real princess!!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

She looks beautiful!

I wanted to add that the first pic is very American Beauty.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Fabulous, gorgeous!!! WOW!! You must submit these for the SM 2007 calendar. I especially love the 1st one. They are just wonderful. 
(Can you tell I like them!







)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great photos. I agree with Kallie/Catcher's mom......looks like a 2007 calendar girl







I especially like the first picture. Did she try eating the petals?


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

wow the first one is an amazing picture of your baby! that was a great idea.. how did you get audrey to lay like that and pose for you? leise won't stay still for crap..... all the images i have of her are white blurs :T


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Calender Girl for sure!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww... shes a cutie pie for sure


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That first picture is gorgeous! You should enter it in some of these online contests.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

A calendar girl FOR SURE! I can't decide whether I like the first or the third, but they are excellent and she looks adorable.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, those pictures are gorgeous!!! WOW!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Beautiful, I love the first one the most but they are all great.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHH ! that first pix is awesome she looks like a stuffed animal


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful.







I agree she needs to be on a calendar,I would buy a poster of her. How old is she and how much does she weigh?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

She is just too cute for words







I love her look. You were so creative with your pictures.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Audrey is sooooo adorable!! I agree, that first pic is a contest winner!! Oh, too sweet























I forgot to say! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Soooooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG, that first picture is fantastic!! She's a real cutie.









Oh...and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> Oh my gosh, she is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! She is a year and three months old and weighs about 4.6lbs. We just love her!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

happy anniv.









and that first picture is incredible, i'm pretty much in love with audrey.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is gorgeous, the pics are great. You should enter these in a contest!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww the first one is beautiful







definately a calender full page picture that one


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

She is definitely a beauty. How did you manage to get her to lie on her back like that for the picture. Happy Anniversary


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

She is too adorable!! I'm going to steal her haircut for Katie!! LOL! She looks like a little puppy! Too cute! Happy Anniversary!
Jess


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

like everyone else, i LOOOOOOOOVE the first pic. definite for a submission for a greeting card, a calendar, or anything like that. i'd buy it in a heartbeat!

ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

She's absolutely adorable!! If you don't mind, I would love to have those for my screen saver!!









Would you mind uploading a full-size copy to me somehow? Email, or post a link ? I'd love to have her face in my screen savers shots of cutie pie Malteses


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

How gorgeous!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

She's beautiful! I really,really like the first one. Very professional looking.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aw, I just love little Audrey!







Good thing you don't live close - I'd have to steal her from you!







She's a real doll! I love the first picture - you should enter it into some contest!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

What a BABYDOLL!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Those are gorgeous!!! The first one is my favorite too. Wow, so beautiful and what a great shot. She looks so sweet!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Here is Audrey buried in our anniversary rose petals! Looks like she feels like a real princess!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your photos are wonderful. The first one is absolutely amazing. You should have that framed!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

What a great picture Everyone take such cute pics..


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT!
*
So CUTE!!!!*

That first picture is really nice. Do you use Photoshop? I can see how removing the tile in the background and using some other techniques, this picture will be the most beautiful picture I've seen.








GOSH Audrey is cute! I've PM'd u before on how cute she is...lol

I'm not that good with Photoshop (but I've got a Photoshop workshop on Friday). If you want, e-mail me your picture file (not resized) and I'll play around with it and e-mail it back to you.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have always loved Audrey since you had her picture up on the "other" forum. Just an absolute doll!!!








Thanks for sharing the precious pictures.
~carole and bella~


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT!
> *
> So CUTE!!!!*
> 
> ...


That would be great! Can you PM me your e.mail address??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT!
> *
> So CUTE!!!!*
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing...The picture is totally outstanding. Was also thinking that it may be even better (if that is possible) by cloning some more roses in the corners....


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124124
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, agreed - I'm just not very good at the whole picture/photoshop thing. I would love to see what someone could do with it though!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I just have to say, I have Audrey as my desktop wallpaper right now, and she is GORGEOUS!!!


----------

